# Our first night-Does he need a night light?



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay so now I have had my bunny for one night and thought that I should report some general observations. He seems sad and lonely so this morning we had a visit in the expen together. I think he really misses his sister a lot! 

He is still laying in his litter box. When I woke up this morning the whole expen was covered in poop. I picked it all up and put it in his litter box. I haven't seen him used the litter box so I can't praise him for using it yet. The book I read said do not expect results until after the first two weeks of him being there as it is an adjustment period for him. And also they said in the first two weeks he may not be himself. Which is true, he is definatley not acting like the happy little bunny that I visited at the humane's society. But he does seem to get that I am his Mama. He seemed to like my visit when I went to see him. 

I got that he was scared because he rearranged one of the things that I bought to be a bed for him. It is a small fabric cat bed. He took it and tipped it over, then he put it in front of the little plastic thing that I bought him. It is one of those little house things that has a door and he can go in. It was in front of the door but on a slant so he could hide behind it. He hid behind it as soon as I came downstairs. And stayed there until he thought it was safe to come out. So I am boing to leave it there so he feels safe. 

So any tips or suggestions? I added another litter box so that possibly he might use the second one as a poop station. Also I moved the litter box to a spot that had more poop and pee. Should I leave a small night light on for him so he can see what he is doing at night time. Maybe he just needs to see where he is pooping? 

Shannon


----------



## Becca (Jul 29, 2008)

First of all if hes new to you and your household just give him time to settle in, and another thing someone told me to do when i was trying to litter train dippy was put a few litter trays in the cage then see which one he goes in most and keep that one in the same place.

Its good that he knows your his mum - he just needs to know that he will be and always will be safe with you , so just give him time 

*Becca*


----------



## swanlake (Jul 29, 2008)

if he is lonely, a lot of people give their rabbits stuffed animals and they seem to enjoy them. personally, my rabbits don't like or care for them.

as for the litter box thing, he is marking his teritory. my bun fred does this ALL the time when i get a new foster. he will get better with time.

if he is scared of you, try just sitting with him, talk to him but don't go and pet or pick him up right away. let him come to you. my foster that i have right now i had to do a lot of work with, he still won't let me pet him just yet. try having a rasin in your hand so he knows that it's not bad.

as for hiding also,pretty much all of my rabbits like to hide under things. my shadow has a box she goes in all the time, its kinda like a comfy safe spot she can just chill in. others like to go under the bed or under a table.

good luck!


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Jul 29, 2008)

Well now Oreo has been peeing in his litter box because the litter has changed color. It is Carefresh litter. 

But he still poops outside the litter box. Is the litter box only for peeing or are rabbits supposed to poo in it too?



Shannon


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, they don't "need" a night light, they can see in the dark.

Yes, they are supposed to poo in the same box. As far as pooping out of the box, he'll get it eventually. For now, just pick up the poops and place them in the box.


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Jul 30, 2008)

The nightlight thing is something I have been wondering about for a long time. So they can see in the dark? Even in a pitch black garage? How well? My hubby shakes his head at me for leaving the garage light on for Edie all the time. But I feel badly leaving her in the dark. If she sees well, hubby might just win this battle!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> The nightlight thing is something I have been wondering about for a long time. So they can see in the dark? Even in a pitch black garage? How well? My hubby shakes his head at me for leaving the garage light on for Edie all the time. But I feel badly leaving her in the dark. If she sees well, hubby might just win this battle!


They see better with some small light say in a distance, not in "pitch black" per say, so say rising daylight and dusk they see the best as they are Crepuscular. This article explains it. They can see by depth perception also more than "sight" itself, but when not in the wild, they are not in harms way. They can recognize where things are in their cage. They will also make use of one eye to the side to identify an object near them.

Here's an article about rabbit's sight:

http://www.wisconsinhrs.org/Articles/What%20Do%20Rabbits%20See.htm


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Jul 30, 2008)

That is so cool. Thanks for the great article AngelNSnuffy!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> That is so cool. Thanks for the great article AngelNSnuffy!


Glad to be of service.:cop:


----------

